# Questions



## Wyoming Goats (Mar 27, 2011)

I have made my first 2 batches of soap using the Wal-Mart recipes. The first batch I used water. The soap has some yellow spots in it but they don't zing my tounge. What could this be?? Also when you use the soap it has an off scent to it (almost chemical.) The next batch I made tonight with frozen goat milk. When I was cleaning out my bucket I got some of the soap on my hand and it burned! :help2 What am I doing wrong??


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome! 

Raw soap *burns* me too. Make sure you are wearing goggles when you soap (including measuring out lye) and clean up after soaping. I wear gloves most the times, but have managed to get soap inside them too.

Not sure about the spots. Maybe someone can chime in...


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't speak to the yellow spots, but lye is extremely caustic and that is why the raw soap burned your hands. Care must be taken when you're making soap so your skin and your eyes are protected. Lye is hygroscopic, meaning that it draws water to it (and vice versa) . . . moisture on your hands (and under your fingernails) will attract minute particles of lye and you'll notice a burning sensation pretty quickly. Running water over your hands will take care of the problem. Once the soap has cured for about 24 hours, the chemical reaction (saponification) that makes soap has taken place and the soap is no longer caustic (nor will it "zap" your tongue), but it still needs to cure for 2-3 weeks for optimal performance. Soap that isn't cured long enough won't lather very well, nor last very long. Caroline


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know some complain about goatmilk soap initially, it can smell a little like ammonia, but that dissapates pretty quickly. Was all the lard and coconut oil melty before you added your lye/water? What oil did you use, I know some complain about soybean oil causing dread orange spots (DOS). Vicki


----------



## Wyoming Goats (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you for your help. I used safflower oil and the lard and coconut oil were soft but not melted. I had my gloves and goggles on until I started cleaning up... next time I'll leave them on until I'm done.  I will wait for the 2 week cure before I get too worried.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you run the recipe through a soap cal and use a scale that weighs by the oz?? Yes i know silly questions to ask, but there is always a reason. 

The others have pretty well covered the rest


----------



## Wyoming Goats (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I ran it through the calculator at thesage. I used a scale that weighs by the ounce.


----------



## Wyoming Goats (Mar 27, 2011)

Update.. After the 3 week curing time the soap is fantastic!! Thank you everyone for your help, I was worrying for nothing.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Glad it turned out well for you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2011)

Sometimes it just needs a little patience! And yes, be careful when cleaning up, it can still get ya!


----------

